# What to do?



## justallan (Oct 26, 2016)

So, in the new house I was left with a kitchen table and benches made of myrtlewood. This thing is huge for being in a small kitchen, it's 3.5' x 5' and 2" thick. Kimmie doesn't need it, I don't need it at the ranch, and used tables are exactly that, used. It's in great shape and I could probably get something for it on the local yard sale site, but I'm thinking it's worth more re-purposed and chop it up for different projects. The seller even suggested chopping it up for my woodwork.
I'll post a pic off my phone in a minute and you guys can tell me your thinking.


----------



## justallan (Oct 26, 2016)

What's your thoughts?


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2016)

Maybe an assembly/outfeed table for the Shop? Tony

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 26, 2016)

looks stout- sure it is myrtlewood? hard to tell with that picture


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 26, 2016)

that's a lot of pen blanks ....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Oct 26, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> looks stout- sure it is myrtlewood? hard to tell with that picture


That's what the guy told me. It was someone in his family that made it for him that is from SW Oregon and had told him that's what it is. (he said, she said)
I know the benches are heavy as all get out, I didn't even bother trying to pick up the table.
I know the table top alone would give me 12 crib board blanks, plus a whole gang of small blanks.
Seeing how the seller suggested chopping it up, possibly he was thinking of a gift from something that he couldn't take with him, but would like to remember.
Yes, I'm trying to talk myself into chopping up a beautiful table.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Oct 26, 2016)

Tony said:


> Maybe an assembly/outfeed table for the Shop? Tony


As the kids would put it, MOB! Money over Benches
I'm pretty sure that's what they meant anyway.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Oct 26, 2016)

justallan said:


> As the kids would put it, MOB! Money over Benches
> I'm pretty sure that's what they meant anyway.


My Old Bench

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 26, 2016)

justallan said:


> That's what the guy told me. It was someone in his family that made it for him that is from SW Oregon and had told him that's what it is. (he said, she said)
> I know the benches are heavy as all get out, I didn't even bother trying to pick up the table.
> I know the table top alone would give me 12 crib board blanks, plus a whole gang of small blanks.
> Seeing how the seller suggested chopping it up, possibly he was thinking of a gift from something that he couldn't take with him, but would like to remember.
> Yes, I'm trying to talk myself into chopping up a beautiful table.



Not chopping up--- repurposing... :)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 26, 2016)

Almost looks like the table came out of a bowling alley! Never enough flat surface in the shop, so I would move it out there. Repurpose the benches. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 26, 2016)

could it be made smaller? that way you're not choppin up the whole thing, and still getting some use out of the extra...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 26, 2016)

I think I'd put a decent base under it and make a work bench for the new shop. At that width you should be able to put two standard base cabinets back to back under it with 4 inches of overhang on either side for clamping. Would afford you a nice stout work bench and LOTS of storage to boot in that manner.

Chop up the benches for cribbage boards, and/or the table base, to make something for the previous homeowner, if you're so inclined. Yeah, it could be made into cribbage boards, or cutting boards, or pen blanks, but it doesn't appear figured to any extent and the joints don't look real clean. (_Neither of which would affect the function of a nice stout work bench._)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

